# Some spiders



## Matusz (Jan 15, 2008)

*Matusz's Picture thread*

Hi  it will be my first post here  i just want to show my spiders  and i want to check what do you think about photos taken by my new camera

1. Stromatopelma calceatum old female


2. Pterinochilus lugardi adult female.

 


3. Poecilotheria regalis subadult femele


4. Ceratogyrus bechuanicus just one photo but i think that it's cool.


5. Very young S.calceatum


6. Very old foto of my H.minax, she lost one leg... but she get new one  i didnt see her from half year.
[img=http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3441/dsc0073editedpt7.th.jpg][img=http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/350/dsc0072editedjj7.th.jpg][img=http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/2439/minax2editedsd4.th.jpg]


----------



## T Frank (Jan 15, 2008)

Your T's are awesome and your pictures are great:clap: 
What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Matusz (Jan 16, 2008)

Kodak M753  cheap and good


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pics ! But that is not a P.lugardi .. it's P.murinus


----------



## Matusz (Jan 16, 2008)

†-MarK-† said:


> Nice pics ! But that is not a P.lugardi .. it's P.murinus


You are wrong! its 100% P.lugardi. I know it, coz after moulting i send moult to germany (by friedn)... and im sure... coz german ppl said it 

I have only problems with H.minax... coz after investigations of moult they told me that it can be H.longipes or O.andersoni...

Ps. yes i know my english is very bad...


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jan 16, 2008)

Matusz said:


> You are wrong! its 100% P.lugardi. I know it, coz after moulting i send moult to germany (by friedn)... and im sure... coz german ppl said it
> (


Well your friend made a mistake this time.. 
You have a P.murinus TCF = typical color form .
Check out some pics on google and you will see how does lugardi looks like  
Btw this is my adult female P.lugardi on the right .


----------



## Matusz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes i see, but in real my lugardi looks like yours. Its just camera mistake!! i should take photo without lamp... mayby tomorrow. Now im pretty tired after work.

In my is only one difference... this long pink hair on legs and rest of body

Or it is hybrid dunno...


----------



## badboi (Jan 16, 2008)

I say it is P. murinus..just look the lines on carapax...I`m pretty sure for that.

Well its still Pterinochilus


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jan 16, 2008)

Look..there is no camera mistake. Lugardi don't have red-pink hairs under legs like yours ..... Even a carapax is different .


----------



## Matusz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm yep it is still pterinochilus... but i bought lugardi... not murinus... i think that i must visited that man who saled me it...  :evil: 

Damn...i have this spider just few weeks...


----------



## Matusz (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Feb 9, 2008)

kewl pix!!!!


----------



## Matusz (Feb 13, 2008)

some new pics of my stromatopelma


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 13, 2008)

wouldnt want to get bit by the SC


----------



## Matusz (Feb 14, 2008)

NastyNate said:


> wouldnt want to get bit by the SC



hmmm no?? 
but on the otherside allways its kind of experience


----------



## seanbond (Feb 14, 2008)

nice s.c.!


----------



## Matusz (Feb 16, 2008)

New in colection Ceratogyrus marshalli adult female 

Just one photo, coz i cant get more from friend which shooted it



Tomorrow ill add here more pic's

New pic's


----------



## †-MarK-† (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh wow ! Gorgeous marshalli ! :drool:  I need to get one


----------



## Matusz (Feb 28, 2008)

Time to show pic of my H.minax. Unfortunatly she is dead  :/ 








And some new photos of my C.marshalli  i rly love this spider.


----------



## Matusz (Mar 14, 2008)

*I'm the Killer*

What can mouse see befor the death?? 



My Ceratogyrus sp. in jump mode ^^


----------



## Matusz (Jun 2, 2008)

My new spiders  enjoy

1)Red Trap Door... female




2) Linothele sp. female



3) Pterinochilus lugardi... female new, not a hybride


----------



## Matusz (Jun 21, 2008)

Red Trap Door

[img=http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/8097/p1010101na7.th.jpg]
 P.regalis 




Linothele sp




C.marshalli





C.bechuanicus 



Stromatopelma



P.lugardi 


P.pulcher


----------



## Pawelnek (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pics ! 
Super zdjęcia Matusz pajączki jeszcze lepsze  Pozdrawiam PawelneK !


----------



## Matusz (Jun 23, 2008)

Unfinished diner xD


----------



## shellallard (Jun 23, 2008)

Great Pics there!!


----------



## Matusz (Jun 23, 2008)

P.regalis again 2 days after moulting



And one movie with my Red Trap Door 

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=EvWXbLnLw-I


----------



## Matusz (Jul 3, 2008)

Stromatopelma... on a trip


----------



## Matusz (Sep 19, 2008)

C.marshalli female







Linothele megatheloides female



P.lugardi young female







P.murinus adult male




Shoted by Olympus SP 560 UZ


----------



## Matusz (Sep 28, 2008)

No to czas sie pochwalic tym co na gieldzie nabylem  


My new pets 

Orphnaecus sp.1 







Orphnaecus sp. Filipiny 













Heterothele villosella L2 






Reszta
A.versicolor 













C.sanderi 







P.murinus usambara


----------

